# Fox Hounds as pets?



## erin. (7 August 2011)

Has anyone ever had a foxhound as a pet? 
Or know if they make suitable pets?


----------



## ThePinkPony (7 August 2011)

i would adore a lemon/white hound as a pet but have been informed by many involved in the hunt that they are not pets, and do not make good pets. They are a working dog.


----------



## competitiondiva (7 August 2011)

I only know of 1 person who's succeeded as having one as a pet, I believe they are pretty much impossible to house train, destroy houses and you can't let them off the lead!!!  They are what they are working, pack animals, but good on anyone who is prepared to try and succeeds!


----------



## Maesfen (7 August 2011)

Not to be recommended unless you have adequate security (fencing high and strong enough to keep it in) and also company plus the ability to be able to give it plenty of strong free exercise.  They are a pack animal and do far better in groups than alone when they'd probably become very destructive (until you've walked hound pups, no matter how many other breeds you have had, you just have no idea of the destruction they can cause every day).  Personally I think it's unfair to ask it to be something it isn't bred to be.  
At the end of the day, it is a hunting animal and it's wrong to attempt to change it just for your benefit.


----------



## ThePinkPony (7 August 2011)

Erin, maybe contact you local hunt and have a couple of pups next year. that may give you an idea of how  much work a hound would need.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 August 2011)

I know one as a pet and she is a frickin' nightmare. Can't be let off lead, dog aggressive, pulls like a train, feel a bit sorry for her, her owner says she 'rescued' her from the hunt...


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 August 2011)

This is one dog I wouldnt have as a pet, alright when you are on a good horse and you have a pack of them ahead of you.


----------



## Maesfen (7 August 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			I know one as a pet and she is a frickin' nightmare. Can't be let off lead, dog aggressive, pulls like a train, feel a bit sorry for her, her owner says she 'rescued' her from the hunt...
		
Click to expand...

What a horrid life for her after the freedom of hunting as a pack.   Yes, of course they have routine and discipline in kennels but hunting is their job, what they live for.

Incidentally, I would imagine it was from a private unregistered pack as the MFHA have strict rules as to that sort of thing; would be very surprised if any huntsman worth his salt would condone rehoming as pets.


----------



## hobo (7 August 2011)

We have a hugh house and 250 acres and our part bred fox hound still bug##rs off if he slips his lead. They really are not pets but my crossbreed is adorable but I would not recomend one.


----------



## Maesfen (7 August 2011)

Lol, they're not the biggest respecters of boundaries are they?


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 August 2011)

Maesfen, this girl is connected to the hunt via family and is a bit of a crusader, the bitch was not good at her job, you get the picture.
Put it this way, the grey fella in my sig can be a yob with other dogs but he was quite cowed by her!!!


----------



## CAYLA (7 August 2011)

Im currently boarding a harrier hound, it makes some god awful noises


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (7 August 2011)

If you have ever walked hound puppies aaaarrgh leave the Hounds in the Hunt Kennels for your sake and sanity.


----------



## Brownmare (7 August 2011)

CAYLA said:



			Im currently boarding a harrier hound, it makes some god awful noises

Click to expand...

LOL we walked harrier puppy once (please note - ONCE!!) and she spent most of the night howling and most of the day trying to beggar off to the next farm to play with her brothers there. Nightmare!

I also walked a bloodhound puppy, much more laid back but never lifted her nose from the floor and OMG the slobber  the other dogs refused to drink from the water bowl after she had drunk.

On the other hand, a good friend has a lab X foxhound and wow that is a stunning dog. Size and build of a foxhound with a slightly broader head, those piercing foxhound eyes and jet black coat. No burglars within 5 miles of their place  and he is a fantastic farm dog, has turned his hand quite well to flushing escaped pigs out of hedges  but ratting is completely beyond him! Not sure he would cope with a more "domestic" lifestyle though (except for sofas and log fires obviously )


----------



## prosefullstop (7 August 2011)

You only have to enter "foxhound" into the search category of petfinder.com to see that they come up for rescue fairly frequently in America. I've come across quite a number at the dog parks here, and they seem well-adjusted as pets, and good with my small dogs. I don't know whether that's because they're American Foxhounds, which I've heard are more laid-back than their English counterparts.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 August 2011)

Brownmare said:



			On the other hand, a good friend has a lab X foxhound and wow that is a stunning dog. Size and build of a foxhound with a slightly broader head, those piercing foxhound eyes and jet black coat.
		
Click to expand...

I had that crossed with a JRT. Never. Again. 
Looked a bit like Puppy's Popple.


----------



## Brownmare (7 August 2011)

CC - that really is an eye-popping mix of breeds  I think I would run for the hills if I saw one of those!

.....just checking - the JRT was the dad, right??


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 August 2011)

I can't even remember! Nice wee thing but incredible, uncontrollable prey drive and she would incite my GSD bitch to chase (pair of them pulled me into barbed wire trying to go after our goat), and the GSD could have done a lot more damage and would have got the blame, so rehomed her to the parents of a college pal in an urban setting where I think she is still battling on into her teens!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (7 August 2011)

As all the others have said they are a working dog who needs to be part of a pack. Try puppy walking - just as you get pushed to your limits you give them back.....

I am loving the pic of Hobos hound though!!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (8 August 2011)

I agree with all that has been said!
For my sins I have two couple of 8 week old pups, they have been here less than a week and have already destroyed a large once tidy pile of flower pots, four can pull a winter rug from the fence where it was drying, (heavy and wet) they are already into everything and doors have to be kept shut or you will loose anything and everything they can get hold of, chewable or not!

Give them a couple of months and they will a wandering go. Once they are going there is no way to stop them. 

There is absolutely no malice to them, they are the most loveable villains of the dog breed. 
I have known Fox Hounds from a child and all are the same, they cannot help it and are big strong dogs that are virtually impossible to train. 

Many years ago as a child one, Viking, that we were walking at the riding school, took to going to the beach - 4 miles away. He was in  heaven, picnics, one lick and a child's ice-cream was gone!
My father worked on the beach and brought him home. Foolishly my mother shut him in the kitchen.  The larder was raided and the fridge over turned. 
I had to take him back on the bus which was packed out. Had to take him on the top deck which had seats only down one side so more people could sit, I sat at the front with him jammed in the corner. 
A child, a few seats back, opened a box of Maltesers and Viking clambered up over me and the other seats to get to them. The man sat next to me tried holding him but it was useless. The Maltesers were upset and as the bus was going uphill Viking was scrambling under the seats to get them and then, as the bus went downhill he scrambled to the front in pursuit of the sweets.
We were thrown off the bus and I had to walk him back to the stables. 

I love Fox Hounds with a passion but as for having one for a pet, no way!


----------



## hobo (8 August 2011)

Loving your puppy walking tail of Viking! I can picture it in my mind. I also walked one puppy a year before I got my crossbreed so luckerly knew what to expect. As you said no matter how much you loved them what a relief to give them back!!!!!!


----------



## Abracadabjar (8 August 2011)

Ok I'm going to throw a spanner in the works.....my sister had a harrier hound for years! He was the most docile, placid animal a real gentleman! Loved the children and was her closet friend for years. She lost him 3 years ago to cancer  he is a sorely missed member of the family.....but I agree that most are a nightmare!


----------



## hunting mad (8 August 2011)

Having walked harriers and fox hounds i would never have one as a pet.I love having them but i think i love them going back even more!
I think the harrier is more independant than the fox hound


----------



## SusannaF (8 August 2011)

I think the LACS did a sort of study on it, which is quite amusing to read. They concluded that you could rehome them, but not to the houseproud...


----------



## EAST KENT (9 August 2011)

The only foxhound we had in the house started as a two day old whelp whose mum had too many to feed.She was a wonderful creature and surprised her bull terrier "mum" lots of times.
   One of the couples I had disposed of a WHOLE loaf of my neighbours bread,and I only knew when a poop wrapped in a Mother`s Pride wrapper appeared.
   Always knew when they had to go back home though,when windows or doors appeared where there had`nt been before!


----------



## Rose Folly (10 August 2011)

Have to stick up for foxhounds. We acquired a foxhound X prob. Dalmatian from the local dog rescue. He'd already been rehomed twice.

Four years on, he's the best dog I've ever had. It has been a LOT of work but worth every minute.  I've been religiously taking him to dog training every week, and he's (slowly) working his way up the Kennel Club Obedience ladder. He is sweet-tempered with humans, but is the best guard dog we've had in our very long married life. He has prevented two burglaries so far. He is a very respectful house dog, gets on fine with our other, older dog and the cat. He IS rude to other dogs on leads but once running free he'll just ignore them. He's very steady with stock (sssh, we're scared of chickens and sheep). He would love to come out riding with me but his one weakness is rubbish bins, and I fear our rides would be marked by a trail of refuse!

My father, who was an MFH for over 40 years, took the very occasional old hound on as a house dog but would never let anyone else - he said people just don't have the dedication.

I believe that if you are country-based, have sufficient time, experience, plenty of your own land and enough energy to exercise them properly, foxhounds types can be wonderful. Only problem is that I can't watch any hunting programmes on Horse & Country - the commentary is drowned out by our boy singing along lustily....

But is suspect from preivous posts that I'm a lone voice?


----------



## Scranny_Ann (10 August 2011)

CAYLA said:



			Im currently boarding a harrier hound, it makes some god awful noises

Click to expand...

Stop screaming 'Tally Ho' at her and i'm sure she'll pipe down!!!


----------



## mad4foxhounds (23 October 2011)

well im sadden to see so many people havent been able to suceed with their hounds, i have had many a " pet" foxhound some from working hunts, and some not, foxhounds arent any different then any other breed and will reward you with what you put into them, i dont think they suit everyboby however which breed does, i could live with little yappy dogs, as for not beinghardtohouse train or do anything with i have never had a problem training any of our rescues that we deal with and we have had a lot, as we are the only speicalist rehoming/welfare group for the foxhound in the uk, 
plenty of exercise and allowing them to use ther brain- yes foxhounds have a brain, the learn differently from other breed and yes might not be your chocolate soldier that doesnt do anything with out being told to but personally thats what i love about my breed, we currently have hounds that have hunted and ones that never have and personly living with 5 couple(thats 10 hounds) IN MY HOUSE NOT KENNELED< and two border collies, my hounds are fab, the rescues are brillient, they are great with strangers, other breeds of dogs, children, yes granted some have higher prey drive then others, and that means they will chase smaller furries like cats and rabbits but we have also been sucessful in rehoming these hounds with cats and rabbits, 
yes people who get foxhounds from "normal" shelters and rescue groups, will find the breed a hand full but with leadership exercise, companyand routeen, the hound will become a well adapted member of the family, 
anyone wanting to come and meet my foxhounds is welcome to, and will see for them selves, and yes hunts know of me and my team and so do the Mfha. before anyone starts to give me the riot act...
amercian foxhounds are very simular to english they are fast then our english as englsh have a lttle more bone to them, huntsman who like to go fast like hunting with the american,
mad4foxhounds 
our welfare site is 
Http://foxhoundwelfareuk.jimdo.com


----------



## Alec Swan (23 October 2011)

mad4foxhounds said:



			.......
yes people who get foxhounds from "normal" shelters and rescue groups, will find the breed a hand full but with leadership exercise, companyand routeen, the hound will become a well adapted member of the family, 

Http://foxhoundwelfareuk.jimdo.com

Click to expand...

I take it that you carry a hunting whip,  when your out on exercise? 

Alec.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (23 October 2011)

The four Fox Hound pups here hit the 5 month mark in a couple of weeks.
Today I have picked up (having to crawl on my hands and knees under a fir tree) two of my slippers, a welly boot, a large saucepan, a walking stick, numerous grooming brushes, a yard broom - I have left there about a dozen flower pots, an old halter rope, a beyond redemption slipper, a deflated football and the remains of a ling dead moorhen. 

Bless their cotton socks, they look so sweet all curled up in the kennel on their deep straw filled bench. Butter wouldn't melt in their mouths!

One good thing about having hound pups around is that the horses get use to them singing and no longer get wound up when the four start.

Master came down last week and (probably says it to everyone who walks pups) that they were looking the best of the bunch.

Funny thing is that my GSD takes the role of Mother Superior very seriously, she chaperones them around and if they do not come to call she gives them a right telling off. 

One thing for sure they are very respectful of the older terriers. I normally feed them in the kennel but one of the bitches is looking a bit light so when I was feeding all the dogs  I was throwing them chunks of meet to make sure Hatpin got more than her share. 
One of the old terriers leapt up and grabbed the chink before the pup had a chance and he very quickly relinquished it and then another old girl took the chunk form another pup's mouth!

I love them dearly but know that in a few weeks they will start to wander and will be off, noses to the ground and ready to work. Then they will go back. I will miss them but it will be a good miss!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (23 October 2011)

mad4foxhounds said:



			well im sadden to see so many people havent been able to suceed with their hounds, i have had many a " pet" foxhound some from working hunts, and some not, foxhounds arent any different then any other breed and will reward you with what you put into them, i dont think they suit everyboby however which breed does, i could live with little yappy dogs, as for not beinghardtohouse train or do anything with i have never had a problem training any of our rescues that we deal with and we have had a lot, as we are the only speicalist rehoming/welfare group for the foxhound in the uk, 
plenty of exercise and allowing them to use ther brain- yes foxhounds have a brain, the learn differently from other breed and yes might not be your chocolate soldier that doesnt do anything with out being told to but personally thats what i love about my breed, we currently have hounds that have hunted and ones that never have and personly living with 5 couple(thats 10 hounds) IN MY HOUSE NOT KENNELED< and two border collies, my hounds are fab, the rescues are brillient, they are great with strangers, other breeds of dogs, children, yes granted some have higher prey drive then others, and that means they will chase smaller furries like cats and rabbits but we have also been sucessful in rehoming these hounds with cats and rabbits, 
yes people who get foxhounds from "normal" shelters and rescue groups, will find the breed a hand full but with leadership exercise, companyand routeen, the hound will become a well adapted member of the family, 
anyone wanting to come and meet my foxhounds is welcome to, and will see for them selves, and yes hunts know of me and my team and so do the Mfha. before anyone starts to give me the riot act...
amercian foxhounds are very simular to english they are fast then our english as englsh have a lttle more bone to them, huntsman who like to go fast like hunting with the american,
mad4foxhounds 
our welfare site is 
Http://foxhoundwelfareuk.jimdo.com

Click to expand...

*Unfortunately I am against people like you.

The Fox Hound id probably the soundest pedigree dog in the world because of the strict regime of culling anything that is not able to do the job it was bred for.
A true Fox Hound will have been trained by the hunt not to go after anything other than a fox. Yes, there  have been incidents where a cat has been killed when it has run across hunting hounds paths.
I want the Fox Hound to remain as it is and not altered in any way as has the Beagle. Look at the show Beagles and a pack Beagle and it could be a separate breed.
*


----------



## Alec Swan (23 October 2011)

Foxhunter49 said:



*.......
The Fox Hound id probably the soundest pedigree dog in the world because of the strict regime of culling anything that is not able to do the job it was bred for........
*

Click to expand...

Ah,  and weren't those the days?  Days when the unsuitable were put down.  They weren't fobbed off on the unsuspecting public,  and they didn't end up in rescue centres.  

Thankfully,  excepting for the odd idiot,  hounds are still being bred correctly.  Sadly,  those who show a breed of dog,  and those who give work to the animal are worlds apart.

Alec.


----------



## s4sugar (23 October 2011)

mad4foxhounds said:



			mad4foxhounds 
our welfare site is 
Http://foxhoundwelfareuk.jimdo.com

Click to expand...

You may wish to alter, remove or at least add a credit to the sections of that website blatantly copied from elsewhere.

Why the photos of dogs in among the ones of hounds in the gallery? 
I have met a few hounds in private hands - None of their owners had planned to get a foxhound and none would have another.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (23 October 2011)

I just wonder how many of those 'rescue' hounds have had their ears tattooed.
Often on a hunt a hound will go astray and although hunting folk search for them, they have often been taken to a 'rescue' and these people refuse to acknowledge that the hound is tattooed and inform the hunt it has been found.

I met a vicar a few years ago who had one, I noted its tattoo and it had come from the Quorn. I called them, with the number and the hound had been lost a couple of months before.
The vicar had got it via a rescue so, they had not informed the hunt of it having been found.


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 October 2011)

Ive checked out your site and noticed you have Dogsfriends listed as having some welsh foxhounds, either Im going blind or daft or both but couldnt see them.

I also wonder how many of them have their ears tattooed and would do my upmost to persuade anyone thinking of adopting one. I just think its total madness.


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 October 2011)

I think this is where exceptions and rules come into play again. A minority of hounds might make good pets - but they are still a minority.

I too know of rescues which I strongly suspect refuse to contact hunts if a hound is turned in (got split up/lost from pack, etc) they might think they are doing the right thing, but that is not how I feel  I have actually rung local hunts to check if they are missing hounds if I see houndy types listed on websites/FB pages here...


----------



## 1t34 (23 October 2011)

They make terrible pets! We were (I think!) lucky enough to walk many puppies over the years, but lived on a farm and were able to withstand the onslaught! However we did have one bitch who lived out her days with us, many years ago. We had had her to whelp a couple of times prior to her retirement and she was a good hound. In her retirement she did come into the house in the evenings to sit by the fire but as with the other dogs was banished outside come night-time. Always until the end prone to wondering, nicking anything remotely food-like and taking every other canine off with her but on a large farm it was ok. A lovely loyal hound who I still miss today. However only possible due to space and the set up - she was shot when she got creaky!

I don't understand though why more people don't walk hound puppies, great fun to see them grow, rewarding and you get to hand them back!


----------



## mad4foxhounds (26 October 2011)

S4suger- be againest me, thats fine, you do what you feel- this post was in reply to someone asking about foxhounds being owned, not about being againest me, for my opion,
in answer to a few questions- out of all the hounds we have looking for homes we have one currently been handed in to our take from a pound that is tattooed, i have contacted the hunt in which she came from and asked if they wanted me to drop her off, they signed her over to us with their blessing, and no i not going to tell you which hunt this is, i do work closely with many hunts that lose hounds and help find them, i know a lot of dog rescue dont contact the hunts or know where to start looking. i have two contacts with the Mfha who help us trace the hunts when we have hounds that are tattooed.
our rescues arent from the breeders in the uk or from the MFHA hunts, these hounds have been let down by those private or gun packs who dont id their hounds so when these hounds are found no way of tracing them, would you rather these hounds end up in pounds or places like the dogs trust who rehome to those who have little knowlodge of the breed, or come to someone who follows her local hunt and understands the breed by the sounds of it more then most on here,
NO alec i do no carry a hunting whip i dont own one or need one..
The true breed enthusiasts who show have made sure our standard is the SAME as the MFHA standard, so there will be no difference between foxhounds in the field and show ring,  
S4suger if you mean on our gallery the group picture of my collies being with the hounds, and also the other pictures are of william who is foxhound border collie X from a farm.
once again the offer stands for any of you to visit us,( not that i think you will take me up on this offer)
non of owners are unsuspected anything but know everything about the hound they are interested in.


----------



## lakesgirl (27 October 2011)

Hi,I joined this forum as this thread had been brought to my attention,I have not posted before,but I just wanted to share my experience of having Foxhounds as pets.
I got Craven a Welsh/English Foxhound 18 months ago when he was about a year old,and last month I got Flint a Harrier or possibly a Dumfriesshire Foxhound,he was a stray,he is about 4/5 years old.
Both my dogs live in the house,are housetrained,fed raw and can go offlead.
I grew up with Beagles and followed the Lakeland packs so I have some experience with scenthounds.
Here are a couple of pictures of my hounds.
Craven





Flint





At home


----------



## s4sugar (27 October 2011)

Nice looking hounds but neither is a foxhound.


----------



## lakesgirl (27 October 2011)

s4sugar said:



			Nice looking hounds but neither is a foxhound.
		
Click to expand...

The lighter coloured one,Craven is a cross between an English & Welsh Foxhound,the darker one,Flint is of unknown heritage,but could be a Harrier.


----------



## mad4foxhounds (28 October 2011)

s4suger if either of them are foxhounds which the orange and white is what are they then come on please sure as you are almighty and wise...... 
nce pictures lakesgirl, bet they bring you loads of pleasure,


----------



## Alec Swan (28 October 2011)

M4F,

I can't speak for others,  but I would think that Craven,  if not a pure bred Fell Hound,  certainly has some influence,  and Flint,  looking at the first pic offered,  has some Bloodhound within!  

It may be that they have ancestors (even immediate)  who've hunted the fox,  but neither are what would be called Foxhounds,  in my view.

lakesgirl,  they are,  none the less,  handsome animals,  both of them!!

Alec.

Ets.  M4F,  let's face it,  what on earth would a Cruft's Judge say?  They'd have a fit!! a.


----------



## s4sugar (28 October 2011)

Saying that a cross is a foxhound is the same as saying a lurcher is a greyhound. 
One of the two is a cross between two breeds of hound and the other is an unknown, it looks more like a fell hound than a harrier from the photos.

If anything more proof that foxhounds are not good pets.


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 October 2011)

Ive looked at the photos and whilst they look like nice dogs they dont look like any hounds Ive ever seen and Im familar with foxhounds,staghounds,harriers and beagles. Im not saying there is not any hound in there but its a cross not a pure bred hound. They may even be show bred hounds which again dont look like true working foxhounds.


----------



## lakesgirl (28 October 2011)

Side on view of Craven






Also gives you the height difference between the two,Craven is about 26inches tall.


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 October 2011)

For me he either looks too deep chested or fat, sorry not be rude just making an observation.


----------



## lakesgirl (28 October 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			For me he either looks too deep chested or fat, sorry not be rude just making an obversation.
		
Click to expand...

He's not fat,he has long white hairs,the welsh part of him under his stomach.

Another view.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (28 October 2011)

1t34 said:



			I don't understand though why more people don't walk hound puppies, great fun to see them grow, rewarding and you get to hand them back!
		
Click to expand...

I love walking the pups and every season I learn a lesson about them. Unfortunately my forgetter is getting stronger whilst my rememberer is weakening!

I went to the abattoir to collect some tripe (and liver and pig heads) lovely job first thing in the morning. Cut it into chunks and put in bags to go in the dog freezers. Dogs all hanging around knowing that there will be a treat of part of the intestine and with any luck a bone. Stupidly, I gave them some lamb bones before I started cutting. They had all finished before I had. So, there I am with seven sacks of tripe that need transporting to the freezer. Problem is that to do so I need to leave most outside whilst I take some in.
Now my GSD is pretty good at guarding the food and not allowing any thieving but she doesn't stand a chance when three pups pounce on her to play whilst the other - and my Lab who knows better, grab what they can .
Lab drops hers on command but I have to run after Hardcore (he can run faster than me) After several retrievals on my part because every time I went after the thief another dog took advantage and chanced their luck! Finally I got all meat either in the bin for weekend feeding and rest in freezers. 

Time to out the garden to bed. Cut things back, prune the roses, weed, pull up the pot plants and store for the winter.

Started at one end of the border. Hound pups happily playing rolly poly down the lawn. Doesn't take a lot to fill up the back of the ATV. Hounds have been over to check what I was doing. Received help with them chewing off the iris leaves, digging holes. Where are my secateurs? Swore I left them on the wall. See Hatpin with them. Go to retrieve to see three hounds emptying the back of the ATV so proud they have managed to get on the back. Tell hounds off. Do they care ? Do they heck!
They disappear around the back of the lake, return very proud with a deer skull.  That enables me to get quite a lot of gardening done whilst they play with it. Go to the green house to put plants inside, go inside to go to the loo, pups have managed to open my backdoor, find about 24 egg shells on the floor, they had jumped up and upset the bucket with yesterdays eggs in it. Still, shells sweep up easily enough rest of the floor has been licked clean. (Later find I am missing one good leather shoe, one slipper, two rubber boots and a dog bed.)
At least they usually hide their ill gotten gains in the same place - under the big fir tree with very low branches and true to form there they are. Now wouldn't you think owning a Lab she would retrieve them for me? Would she heck!  On hands and knees crawl under branches. Miraculously hounds appear thinking that this is the best game ever and attack me from all sides. GSD gets jealous and joins in. I have my belongings but they get grabbed at  and I loose two shoes. 
I get back out looking like I have been dragged through a hedge backwards, which I guess I have. Get all things back indoors and now have to lock the door every time I go out and pups are out. 

So, having fox hound pups makes life adventurous, makes one tidy as they take anything they can reach. Two are bad enough but two couple well you can quadruple the trouble they can get into!

It never ceases to amaze me how they can crawl through or under the smallest of holes, how well they can sing in harmony! 

They are wonderful and I love having them even though they are such time wasters but, I cannot wait for them to return to the kennels!


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 October 2011)

Brownmare said:



			On the other hand, a good friend has a lab X foxhound and wow that is a stunning dog. Size and build of a foxhound with a slightly broader head, those piercing foxhound eyes and jet black coat. No burglars within 5 miles of their place  and he is a fantastic farm dog, has turned his hand quite well to flushing escaped pigs out of hedges  but ratting is completely beyond him! Not sure he would cope with a more "domestic" lifestyle though (except for sofas and log fires obviously )
		
Click to expand...

I had a FoxhoundxLab bitch for 7 years - she was a rescue and about 2 years old when I got her.  She'd been rehomed (and sent back) 4 times before she came to me.  She had NO trouble with a 'domestic' routine - mind you, she'd growl at you if you tried to shove her off the sofa (or bed!)  She was a dreadful thief (the fact that the contents of a frying pan were red hot didn't stop her!!)  Apart from those few little downsides she was great - and I miss her a lot (she had to be PTS with liver failure 18 months ago!)  But I probably wouldn't go out of my way to find another!


----------



## mad4foxhounds (1 November 2011)

lakesgirl up to least people then the following arent  foxhounds either and these ones were tattooed,






http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac204/mad4foxhounds/partwelsh2.jpg
http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac204/mad4foxhounds/partwelsh1.jpg

and these are full welsh 
http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac204/mad4foxhounds/Welsh-FH.jpg
http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/..._387069072143_717947143_4155973_6013347_n.jpg   the one on the left is tattooed, but hunt didnt want him back so the woman kept him,
And this boy and his sister has found in bad condictions when the huntsman was find for keeping the hounds in bad way 
http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac204/mad4foxhounds/ARCHIEANDFAMILY.jpg 


and even my foxhounds that are from working parents will not be foxhounds according to some on here as for flint being part bloodhound, really! the size alone says other wise, and i hunt with bloodhounds, but once again i know nothing to those who dont even life with the breeds they are talking about.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 November 2011)

Both of Lakesgirl's dogs went missing (ran off) on a walk yesterday. If you are in the Dumfries area, please keep your eyes and ears open. I think she's put them on Dogslost.


----------



## Laura1812 (2 November 2011)

There was a harrier trotting down the main road near me this summer - i live in a very touristy part of Devon - he was causing an almight hold up. Some tourists towing a caravan in front of us were out in the road trying to catch him. Luckily my brain engaged pretty quickly and i lept out the car and grabbed him from them and bundled him in the back. We drove him to the kennels which were about a mile away. The huntsman hadnt realised he was missing yet, but boy, was he greatful that we returned him straight back to him. He said he has lost a few in his lifetime and they often disappear without trace. Just makes you wonder what the tourists were actually going to do with a stray hound once they caught him?


----------



## The Original Kao (2 November 2011)

cinammontoast said:



			Both of Lakesgirl's dogs went missing (ran off) on a walk yesterday. If you are in the Dumfries area, please keep your eyes and ears open. I think she's put them on Dogslost. 

Click to expand...

Can't see anything for them on dogslost. Was gonna put a post on facebook for her.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 November 2011)

I shall resist making any banal remarks! 

On the positive side,  all hound are survivors,  and I'm sure that they'll turn up.  Mostly they do! They're anything but stupid. 

Alec.


----------



## g3mm4 (2 November 2011)

These two have now been found, together asleep under a tree aparently


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 November 2011)

g3mm4 said:



			These two have now been found, together asleep under a tree aparently
		
Click to expand...

Thank God, poor girl must have had a dreadful day.


----------



## Maesfen (3 November 2011)

g3mm4 said:



			These two have now been found, together asleep under a tree aparently
		
Click to expand...

Glad they were found but it's actually very worrying that they didn't make  straight for home when they could.  IME, anything that has a kip while it's missing usually means it will stay away, carry straight on hunting again and go feral if it can.  
This is why retired working foxhounds are not the best candidates for re-homing, it's far too easy for them to go back to their hunting ways without a care in the world for their carer because that is what they were bred to do, it's natural to them and it's no life for them if they're not able to run free ever again on a walk.


----------



## Hunters (3 November 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Glad they were found but it's actually very worrying that they didn't make  straight for home when they could.  IME, anything that has a kip while it's missing usually means it will stay away, carry straight on hunting again and go feral if it can.  
This is why retired working foxhounds are not the best candidates for re-homing, it's far too easy for them to go back to their hunting ways without a care in the world for their carer because that is what they were bred to do, it's natural to them and it's no life for them if they're not able to run free ever again on a walk.
		
Click to expand...

I concur with Wynnstay. 

We had a lonesome hound puppy that we were puppy walking.  Because she was a 'lone' puppy arrving in winter, she stayed in the house with our other dogs as to put her in a stable on her own seemed unfair.  She became very affectionate and house trained (well mostly) the huntsman eventually looked at her and said we should keep her as a pet.  This was marvelous at the time, but within a year, because she kept going awol, we had to return her to the hunt.  The local gamekeepers were so fed up with her hunting that they were threatening to shoot her.  

She went to kennels, and did settle in - but maybe because of her late return never made it as a hound.  Apparently, she was drafted to another pack - but I am not convinced as no one can remember where to......  

Don't have one as a pet is the moral of the story.


----------



## lexiedhb (3 November 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Glad they were found but it's actually very worrying that they didn't make  straight for home when they could.  IME, anything that has a kip while it's missing usually means it will stay away, carry straight on hunting again and go feral if it can.  
This is why retired working foxhounds are not the best candidates for re-homing, it's far too easy for them to go back to their hunting ways without a care in the world for their carer because that is what they were bred to do, it's natural to them and it's no life for them if they're not able to run free ever again on a walk.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest LOTS of dogs, for many and varied reasons can never go off lead outside the home. Does not mean they do not have a fulfilled life.


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 November 2011)

Not at all Lexie, and as you know I have one I cannot let off in an unsecured space, but harder for a dog previously used to running and hunting for hours on end x


----------



## lexiedhb (3 November 2011)

I think the Hounds lost usually spend time on long lines to be honest, dont think Hunting etc for hours was ever really on their agenda........

Mine naffed off into a bush last night- all lit up came out, unlit, having broken one set of lights and lost the other totally...... pooh head!


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 November 2011)

I was talking about hounds in general, as was Maesfen, *This is why retired working foxhounds are not the best candidates for re-homing, it's far too easy for them to go back to their hunting ways without a care in the world for their carer because that is what they were bred to do, it's natural to them and it's no life for them if they're not able to run free ever again on a walk.*


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 November 2011)

and even my foxhounds that are from working parents will not be foxhounds according to some on here as for flint being part bloodhound, really! the size alone says other wise, and i hunt with bloodhounds, but once again i know nothing to those who dont even life with the breeds they are talking about.[/QUOTE]

How do you know none of us dont live with the breeds(foxhounds). I lived at Hunt kennels for years though I lived in the house and the hounds lived in kennels. I knew every hound by name and knew all their little quirks and I learnt from the Kennel/huntsman who had spent a lifetime with hounds,his father and his grandfather had all hunted hounds and all we talked about was hounds and horses.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 November 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Glad they were found but it's actually very worrying that they didn't make  straight for home when they could.  IME, anything that has a kip while it's missing usually means it will stay away, carry straight on hunting again and go feral if it can.
		
Click to expand...

But I don't think they were within walking distance of home? It was a new walk. My lot get driven 10 mins away from home to walk. I doubt they'd have a clue how to get home if lost!


----------



## Maesfen (4 November 2011)

cinammontoast said:



			But I don't think they were within walking distance of home? It was a new walk. My lot get driven 10 mins away from home to walk. I doubt they'd have a clue how to get home if lost!
		
Click to expand...

How is it that some hounds that might have been drafted to other packs many miles away which can take days or even those that have been 'lost' during a days hunting can make their way home over strange territory?  Don't tell me you've never read or seen The Incredible Journey?  
Animals, particularly scenting hounds have a built in radar of where their roots are however far away they are and whether they were transported there or not and this is another reason not to re-home retired foxhounds, it's not good when they are forever returning to kennels under their own steam which could involve heavily trafficked areas, railway lines and so on and the dangers they pose, not only for the hound but people that come across them too.
Do you seriously think I wouldn't have had some of my old foxhounds back if there was a chance at all?   I don't because I love them too much, I couldn't restrict their life to walks on a lead after their working life (which they love and live for) is over, that is far too unfair and selfish on my part.


----------



## EAST KENT (4 November 2011)

So true.The hound puppy you walk is a different animal to an entered hound; Even having bitches home to whelp is very different,she will have her puppies as her centre of her universe..but to a working hound..retired or not..the kennels are it`s centre ..and it will travel many many miles to get home.
  Hounds found "straying" by the well meaning public are so often probably making their own way "home". Usually though hounds disregard ordinary members of the public,so catching them to" rescue "them is really quite difficult. Makes you wonder.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 November 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			So true.The hound puppy you walk is a different animal to an entered hound; Even having bitches home to whelp is very different,she will have her puppies as her centre of her universe..but to a working hound..retired or not..the kennels are it`s centre ..and it will travel many many miles to get home.
  Hounds found "straying" by the well meaning public are so often probably making their own way "home". Usually though hounds disregard ordinary members of the public,so catching them to" rescue "them is really quite difficult. 
.
.
.
.
.Makes you wonder.

Click to expand...

Yes,  doesn't it just! 

I have some sympathy for larksgirl,  but I wonder if she still feels able to promote the hound,  as an everyday pet.  Those of us who've _known_ them,  love them,  but as pets?  

A.


----------



## RunToEarth (4 November 2011)

Interesting thread. Our hunt do re home the occasional fox hound, but only to very knowledgeable hunting homes who understand the commitment and the huge contrast from any kind of domestic dog, and from what I have heard and seems it seems to be largely successful.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 November 2011)

Maesfen said:



			How is it that some hounds that might have been drafted to other packs many miles away which can take days or even those that have been 'lost' during a days hunting can make their way home over strange territory?  Don't tell me you've never read or seen The Incredible Journey?  

Click to expand...

Nope, 'fraid not. I know one of the hounds only came to her recently having been running wild for a while. 

Having had to go and help the OH call for naughty youngsters recently, I wonder if they are just getting lost as we tend to (stupidly) do similar walks daily. I'd hate for mine to try for home if they were lost: there's a slip road for the M25 and a dual carriageway, depending on which way they tried.


----------



## lakesgirl (4 November 2011)

Thanks for updating everyone Cinammontoast,I didn't realise it was on here aswell.
Basically both Craven and Flint were at a huge wood just outside of Dumfries,part of this has been deforested and after walking through the wood I decided to go a walk on the deforested bit.
Both dogs were with me & then just disappeared,I stayed for 3 hours calling them,as I knew Craven would come back.
When it got dark I came home & put them on dog lost & another forum and went back a few times.
At first light I went out again and stayed there for 8 hours as I knew they wouldn't be too far away.
Meanwhile the people on the other forum had been working like mad and had contacted the ranger of the site who came to help.
It was he who found them about a half mile away from where I lost them.and annoyingly where I had searched only 2 hours before.
Both dogs were limping but are ok now.

I am so proud of these dogs as I have only had Flint for 6 weeks and they stayed together.

They were missing for 26 hours.


----------



## lakesgirl (4 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Yes,  doesn't it just! 

I have some sympathy for larksgirl,  but I wonder if she still feels able to promote the hound,  as an everyday pet.  Those of us who've _known_ them,  love them,  but as pets?  

A.
		
Click to expand...

I am not trying to promote Foxhounds as pets,they are not for the faint hearted or novices.

But that doesn't mean to say they can't be pets.Just like Beagles/Bloodhounds basically any hound.

I have a working knowledge of Foxhounds & Harriers and was brought up with Beagles.

And on them going missing on our walk,They are not the first dogs of any breed to go missing nor will they be the last.


----------



## alfiesowner (12 July 2016)

This is a very old post but I would like to say I have a Foxhound cross as a pet. 

He is a rescue dog. He was originally sold as a Beagle Labrador cross to the owners before they gave him up at six months old. We adopted him at a year old and it was relatively clear he is a Foxhound. We think he may be a cross but many people who have met him having been on hunts or even part of them think he is just plain old English Foxhound. 

Anyway, my point being that while he is hard work like ANY high energy dog, he is a beautiful pet to have. Perhaps we are lucky but that's not what I understand from Foxhound Welfare - the hounds they rehome tend to do very well.

Alfie can and does go off lead. We joke he would be useless in a hunt; while he does follow a scent he will come when called, he just has to stay on lead in built up areas or near houses as he has a tendency to go exploring others gardens or even attempt to get inside their houses! He is mischevious that's for sure, but he does respond to commands. 

Provided he's exercised for at least an hour a day, with some play in the garden, he generally sleeps or lazes around all day. He's perfectly happy on the couch and won't even get up until 11 some mornings. He absolutely adores his training and I've never encountered such an intelligent dog. Yes, if he isn't exercised enough he will make his own entertainment but this is NOT in the way of destruction. He may find a sock or a letter to tear up but he prefers to open doors, cupboards and dog gates, find his put away toys and play with them. He doesn't like to be left alone, he's better in the evenings after some good exercise and he'll sleep until we get home. In the day we just take him to a nearby doggy daycare at kennels and he loves it.

Alfie does have his issues but these are generally rescue related and NOT breed related. He was an anxious dog when we got him so with too much handling, a raised voice or if he's unsure and he thinks he may get hit/hurt - he will run away, bay and howl or sometimes cower and hide away. His responses to anxiety can be severe misbehaving - he has got away from us slipping the collar when we first got him, but now the trust is there he comes back when called and he doesn't attempt to slip collars or harnesses anymore anyway. 

Alfie loves other dogs too. No sign of aggression in him at all. He's unsure of children purely because he lived with a five year old who thought it okay to sit on him, hit him and scream at him (and parents did nothing).

All in all my very late comment and slight rant is to say please don't believe all the stuff about them not making good pets. If you have the time to commit to training, can earn their respect and create physical boundaries (like we never allow him in the kitchen!) they make fantastic pets. He goes to tracking every other week, scent training and is even going for his Bronze Kennel Club obedience award. I know plenty of 'normal' breeds incapable of this - a Foxhound can do whatever he puts his mind to!

I truly believe a dog is what you get out of them. You do need a sense of humour for a Foxhound and they aren't for everyone true, but I wouldn't change him for the world. The lie that they cannot be domesticated is too often peddled and Foxhound Welfare and many other organisations are now breaking through this untruth.


----------

